# Conglomeration of several reports in one.



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

This is a multi-trip report from the last week. Very limited info so if you want the basics shoot me a pm.
I started last thursday(7/16) at Rockport at noon. Lost 3 fish right away trolling and missed 2 other hits. Anchored on the west side and hooked a huge brown on a tube jig but lost him at the boat.
Fished Willow on friday(7/17) with my boy and caught several tiny gills off the dock.
Fished Causey Saturday in the am and caught over 30 fish(trout and kokes).
Sunday i fished East Canyon with the family. Caught 14 trout and 11 crawdads(in the traps).
Monday i fished Causey again and only caught 1 decent koke and several trout including a very nice cutt luv2hnt&fsh landed right at dark. 22" long and beautiful.
Thursday i fished Causey and caught 1 decent koke and 3 trout.
Friday i fished Porcupine for 4 hours and caught 27 kokes. I also fished willard for 2 hours and lost 1 wiper. fishinfool caught 3 wipers .
This morning i fished Causey again and caught 15 kokes and 30 trout(tigers and bows). All small except 5 kokes that were 14" or bigger.
There it is. Yeah, yeah, i fish too much. If i didn't i would be in the nut house.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

INVU :mrgreen:


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

So I guess you worked Tuesday and Wednesday?
Very nice Brody.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

I hate to admit it but you probably have more fishing on that one report than I could report for the whole summer.  Sounds like a great week+.


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

If can ask what ya catch the kokes on at causey ? I've been up there half a dozen times and have only managed to catch rainbows & tigers. Would love to smoke up some of those kokes for the dinner table.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Great post Brody. It was fun as always fishing with ya,I am going to go up to the berry until the wipers start to boil longer,They should be going right now? I'm sure the Cutts are biting.

fnf 8)


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Nice LH2...we're envious sounds like you know just how to hook into fish no matter what body of water...maybe you should look at being a guide. Again nice job... :wink: :wink:


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

huntnbum said:


> So I guess you worked Tuesday and Wednesday?
> Very nice Brody.


I work every week day. Sometimes i work longer than others. I had work in Logan and Paradise so i took my 12' boat with me and fished when i was done working and then returned to work when i was done fishing. That was just the Porcupine trip. The Rockport trip i had a house in Coalville to do. :wink:


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

sinergy said:


> If can ask what ya catch the kokes on at causey ? I've been up there half a dozen times and have only managed to catch rainbows & tigers. Would love to smoke up some of those kokes for the dinner table.


Rocky Mountain Tackle is about the only kokanee equipment i carry or own. The dodgers and squids are universal for trout and kokes alike. The Bahama Mama dodger and UV Cotton Candy or clear squids with Radical Glow beads in them are the trick. The hard part is figuring out at which depth they want to bite any given day. One day they were at 50'. the next 25', and the next 36'. It takes a couple hours to get them dialed in.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

That was a nice fish Brody.I was waiting to see if you were going to post or not.I figured I would let you tell the story seeing as you hooked the beast and was generous enough to let me enjoy the fight.It was a very enjoyable evening on the water.Thanks for letting me battle that bruiser.By the way would you e-mail the photo to me when you get a chance.I took pics with the cell but they didn't turn out to good.As far as guiding I have fished with Brody several times and I have learned alot and he is a wealth of knowledge when it comes to chasing our finned friends and he is good company!On a side note for those that doubt using a downrigger ball with rope working I can assure you it works and works well.We probably caught 25-30 fish that evening all between 25-40 ft deep and I had no trouble at all overhanding the rope in and out of the water and after I got the hang of it could do it almost as fast as Brody with the clamp on downrigger.I believe my 9 yr old little girl could do it all day as well.


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

You must have one helluva wife to go fishing as much as you do Brody. 

I also have been fishing Causey several times in the last few weeks. We haven't done as well as Brody up there, but we have been getting a few kokes here and there and a bunch of little trout. I also use the "Rope Rigger", and it works great. :lol:


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

HJB said:


> You must have one helluva wife to go fishing as much as you do Brody.


I tell him that all the time,I don't think he takes any crap and just goes. :wink: Right! Been with my wife for 24 years and she still beaches every time I want to go? You think she would realize I ain't going to change!!! :twisted:


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Are you using a down rigger on the 12 ft boat at Porcupine ?


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Packfish said:


> Are you using a down rigger on the 12 ft boat at Porcupine ?


Yes, i have 2 clamp on Scottys and i also use 1/8" poly rope with a ball tied to it. It isn't bad hard until they are down 50'+. You do feel it at the end of the day. O-|-O


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

It's not bad at all with a pair of 6lb balls.

Of couse nothing is bad with 6lb balls -_O-


----------



## Oaks (Nov 16, 2007)

Great report, It sounds like down riggers are the next item on my list.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

HJB said:


> It's not bad at all with a pair of 6lb balls.
> 
> Of couse nothing is bad with 6lb balls -_O-


Mine balls are 8#. They stay in place better and don't seem to bounce around like the smaller, lighter balls. *(u)*


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

Your balls may be bigger, but my rope is longer *()* -()/- 
:rotfl: *OOO*


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

HJB said:


> Your balls may be bigger, but my rope is longer *()* -()/-
> :rotfl: *OOO*


My rope might be shorter but i can still go very deep.


----------

